# Video of me Deadlifting 180kg @ 75.5kg today



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video of me deadlifting 180g in the gym today weighing 75.5kg this is a new bodyweight PB for me so I was very pleased about it.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

To be honest mate,you made that look easy.Well done.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good effort marra,

keep adding low lbs and increase it, I reckon you could do 185 easy.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Well done mate. You look like you could more. You made it look easy


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a fan of the grip, but great work on that mate, ****ed it.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Good lift mate well done.

Sidenote: god awful demotivating background music!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

gearchange said:


> To be honest mate,you made that look easy.Well done.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

GGLynch89 said:


> Good effort marra,
> 
> keep adding low lbs and increase it, I reckon you could do 185 easy.


Thanks very much thats the plan to increase it a little bit at a time.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

jjdlennon said:


> Well done mate. You look like you could more. You made it look easy


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Not a fan of the grip, but great work on that mate, ****ed it.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Mey said:


> Good lift mate well done.
> 
> Sidenote: god awful demotivating background music!


Thanks very much I am not a big fan of that music myself either.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

strong lift mate .


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Amazing lift!

Keep going, you are killing it bigtime! Congratulations!

If you don't mind me asking, what's your age?


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

micky12 said:


> strong lift mate .


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Big Man 123 said:


> Amazing lift!
> 
> Keep going, you are killing it bigtime! Congratulations!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what's your age?


Thanks very much I will be 45 years old in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

As the bar is travelling up your shins start pushing your hips forward and you will lift more weight easily.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Bataz said:


> As the bar is travelling up your shins start pushing your hips forward and you will lift more weight easily.


this fella knows his 5hit, look at his avi


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Was_Eric said:


> this fella knows his 5hit, look at his avi


I'm no expert but dead lifting is my favourite lift by far :thumb: here's a vid of me lifting 155kg x 5 last week during week 1 of wendler. Nothing special by any means but just thought I'd throw it in to the mix


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Dead jelly mate, you made it look like a warmup. Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Hiker (Oct 17, 2013)

You made that your bitch


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice one! 3x bodyweight next?


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Bataz said:


> As the bar is travelling up your shins start pushing your hips forward and you will lift more weight easily.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Zurg said:


> Dead jelly mate, you made it look like a warmup. Congratulations buddy.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Hiker said:


> You made that your bitch


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Twilheimer said:


> Nice one! 3x bodyweight next?


Thanks very much it would be great to get near 3 x bodyweight some day.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

felix said:


> This is a video of me deadlifting 180g in the gym today weighing 75.5kg this is a new bodyweight PB for me so I was very pleased about it.


Techniques all wrong - you lifted that with your back.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Techniques all wrong - you lifted that with your back.


I thought you were just being shiity at first but after watching the video I agree, it was lifted with a very curved back and shoulders seemed to be dropped forward.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I thought you were just being shiity at first but after watching the video I agree, it was lifted with a very curved back and shoulders seemed to be dropped forward.


A round back isn't pretty, but it's still a valid lift.

Round back pulling seems to have a higher rate of injury. Some people can get away with it, others can't.

Pulling with a round back also makes people stick near lockout rather than below the knees - if you pull with a straight(ish) back from the get go, you only have to lock out the hips and not the erectors at the top.

Still it is a good lift - deadlifting is about finding your own style and groove where you are both 1) safe and 2) most powerful

Trying to pull with a perfectly straight back all the time (especially for 1RMs) is going to get you nowhere fast.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I thought you were just being shiity at first but after watching the video I agree, it was lifted with a very curved back and shoulders seemed to be dropped forward.


Erm, thanks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SK50 said:


> A round back isn't pretty, but it's still a valid lift.
> 
> Round back pulling seems to have a higher rate of injury. Some people can get away with it, others can't.
> 
> ...


No leg involvment at all, the guy just bent at the waist and lifted the bar.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Try telling this guy pulling with a rounded back isn't the way to go. I agree though it sets you up for an injury for some.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mey said:


> Try telling this guy pulling with a rounded back isn't the way to go. I agree though it sets you up for an injury for some.


You see he's pushing using his legs - op just bent at the waist


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone for the advice I will try and work on my form I was just very happy to lift 180kg with a lift which would have counted at a comp and to have niether ach nor pain or strain in my back during or after the lift.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Whilst it isn't the technique I would use or advise anyone else to use, there are a lot of powerlifters deadlifting this way. Chris Jenkins, for example, uses back predominantly in his lifting






At the end of the day Felix is legally lifting two and a half times his body weight which is damn fine going.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Scared for your back..............impressed with the lift.

Personally find sumo works best for me as I can keep tighter form bacause my hips are opened out it reduces the chance of lower back bending


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MyronGainz said:


> Scared for your back..............impressed with the lift.


Well put, I had similar thoughts watching the video.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Whilst it isn't the technique I would use or advise anyone else to use, there are a lot of powerlifters deadlifting this way. Chris Jenkins, for example, uses back predominantly in his lifting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll be crippled when he's 70


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

saxondale said:


> He'll be crippled when he's 70


Maybe. Maybe not. Here's a quote from this very site where Chris explains why some lift this way...

'I pull hips high, it looks like a stiff legged deadlift. I can really tighten up the hamstrings and hit the biting point on my lower back faster, where I'm stronger!!! I have long arms, pulling up higher keeps them straight/loose, so I don't snap my biceps. I try to think of my arms like hooks. I switch to deadlifting with a flat back every other session, with lots of leg drive at the start, but the rom is greatly increased. It also protects your back better, you pin your shoulders back and keep the chest up, push ass out at start like a duck. High hips suits lifters with longer arms, frames that suit deadlifting.

I think your very correct in what your saying, more leg drive from the floor, then pop the hips through, this is better for back health, it protects the disks,pulling with your back flat and hips low/mid level with lots of legs. I really think it depends on body type, I pull with a mid rounded back, hips high, to decrease the distance the bar travels and sometimes allow more weight to be shifted, it is specific to your body'


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP, I wasn't trying to take away ftom what is deffinatley a good lift, apologies if it sounded that way


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Fair play to Felix as it takes bottle to post up vids of yourself and open yourself up to anything. I did it on another forum and just got trolling from various fake profiles.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments and advice at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships in Feb I qualified for the Irish Team for WDFPF Single Lift European Championships in Sept in the u75kg masters 2 class in the deadlift I am training hard at the minute getting ready for these doing 5 sets of 5 with the same weight every rep dead stop if I get the weight I move it up the next week and every 4th week I am going for a 1 rep max it seems to working as my 1 rep max as gone up quite abit recently the Irish record for my class is 190kg I would like to possibly be up near this come the European. My 76 years old training partner has also qualified for the European Championships he will be competing in the Deadlift in the u110kg masters 8 class he has recently deadlifted 220kg in the gym and he deadlifted 215kg at his last comp in Feb he will be aiming to lift more than this at the Europeans and add to his records which is some going at 76.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

felix said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and advice at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships in Feb I qualified for the Irish Team for WDFPF Single Lift European Championships in Sept in the u75kg masters 2 class in the deadlift I am training hard at the minute getting ready for these doing 5 sets of 5 with the same weight every rep dead stop if I get the weight I move it up the next week and every 4th week I am going for a 1 rep max it seems to working as my 1 rep max as gone up quite abit recently the Irish record for my class is 190kg I would like to possibly be up near this come the European. My 76 years old training partner has also qualified for the European Championships he will be competing in the Deadlift in the u110kg masters 8 class he has recently deadlifted 220kg in the gym and he deadlifted 215kg at his last comp in Feb he will be aiming to lift more than this at the Europeans and add to his records which is some going at 76.


is his technique as bad?


----------



## RPMaximised (Jun 8, 2014)

that was way to easy for you lad...good stuff, keep it up

i'll be posting some of mine soon. subscribe and follow for updates


----------

